# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Наука и Веды. Атул Кришна дас

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

НАУКА И ВЕДЫ (конспект)

Уникальность ведической цивилизации именно в том, что в ней возвели знание в ранг религии. Истинность или научность там стояла на первом месте. Это обеспечивалось единством трёх праман и действительным пониманием шастр - до такой степени, что их утверждения становились самоочевидными - логически понятными и экспериментально наблюдаемыми. 

Мои мысли я уже озвучил в первом посте. В науке априори нет авторитетов. Теоретически, если бы кто-то действительно был совершенен, он мог бы выступить в этой роли. Но даже в этом случае его утверждения нельзя было бы принимать слепо, без понимания. И этим авторитетом может быть лишь Кришна. Этот мир живёт по его законам. Веды - значит знание, ведический - значит научный. Поэтому современное научное знание ничуть не менее ведическое и не более относительное, чем утверждения Пуран. 

Наука изучает факты. Ни больше, ни меньше. Вся наука выросла из многовекового поиска ответа на вопросы: "Откуда я знаю то, что я знаю? И почему я считаю это истинным?" Наука в своей основе - это просто принципы честности/справедливости/логики. Поэтому она, разумеется, претендует на истинность. И спектр сфер, которые ей затрагиваются постоянно расширяется. То, что до конца 19 века не было психологии, и что сейчас она по прежнему не научна, не означает, что в будущем она не будет понятна и объяснена. 

Мировоззренческая функция - это скорее конечная цель науки. Пока она даже с психологией разобраться не может. Наука вовсе не против Бога, мистики или религиозного мировоззрения, но она против отступления от принципов честности ради одного из множества личных мнений и верований. Учёные и просто разумные люди очень четко различают факты и гипотезы. 
То, что жизнь на Земле произошла в результате сочетания химических элементов и постепенного последующего развития - это лишь гипотеза. Никто не принимает это в качестве научного факта. Об этом можно даже в Википедии прочесть. 
А вот наличие эволюционных механизмов у живых существ и исчезновение видов - это факт. 

То, что наука не уделяет должное внимание цели не означает, что она не может этого делать. Есть очевидная потребность в счастливой жизни, провести эксперимент и оценить эффект разных подходов - вполне по силам науке. Научным логичным образом можно представить даже духовные эмоции, как показал Рупа Госвами. 

Шастры описывают реальность. То, что они описывают реальность с разных точек зрения, не означает, что они не применимы к этому миру и нашей жизни. В них есть как видение полубогов из Бхагаватам с плоской Землёй, так и привычное описание солнечной системы в Сурья-сиддханте. Три праманы, которые признавали все и всегда. У Мадхва-ачарьи это было в самых основах его учения. 

Законы Ньютоновской механики могут не соответствовать строго принципам теории относительности или квантовой механики. Более того, никто до сих пор даже не понимает, что такое время. Но это не значит, что наблюдаемые факты и выводы из них ошибочны. Они верны, но в определенных пределах. И в ведических писаниях полно такого относительно верного знания. Достаточно сравнить утверждения Гиты и Бхагаватам. Про Параматму долго писать. Суть в том, что в этом аспекте Господь не взаимодействует, все совершается его энергиями автоматически. Каждый, кто стремится к знанию, начинает его обретать. Потому что основной закон мироздания - исполнение желаний. Чтобы логичная теория стала научной, нужно придумать эксперимент, что ее может опровергнуть. Поэтому раса-даршан логичен, но пока не научен. 

Конечно. Шастры описывают реальность, их единственная тема - это истина. То, что эта истина имеет личностный аспект, который более полон и поэтому может считаться изначальным - это вторичный вопрос. 
Наука не может быть разной - либо она наука, либо нет потому что наука - это проявление истины, а истина – одна 

Веды - это знание, описание истины Ну посмотри тот стих в Брихад-араньяка упанишад про ведические писания Поэтому, как законы мира вечно существуют, так и Веды Проявляется это знание как угодно: в медитации Брахмы и разных риши, в анализе (потому что ньяя там относится к Ведам), в историях и диалогах (потому что Пураны, Итихасы и анувакья относятся к Ведам) Оно может быть абсолютно или относительно Там даже не важно на каком языке это записано Поэтому, если ты считаешь, что таблица Менделеева - это не ведическое знание, то ты ошибаешься Другое дело, что есть привычное согласованное употребление этих слов, которое не вполне соответствует формальным критериям 


ПРАМАНЫ 

Веды были научны. Но их изучали лишь квалифицированные люди, в первую очередь, брахманы. И они пользовались тремя праманами. Я писал же уже в самом первом сообщении, что их действиельное понимание (анумана) Вед было таким, что их утверждения становились самоочевидными/экспериментально наблюдаемыми. Анумана - это суть мимамсы, как пурва (из который наши Ачарьи берут техники анализа писаний), так и уттара (ньяя Веданты). Анумана позволяет понять шастры и связать их с пратьякшей. 

В авторитетах нет ничего плохого Но насколько бы учёные не уважали и не любили того же Фейнмана, и его подачу, и его личностные качества, никто не будет ему слепо верить. 

В данном случае, понимание - это естественная функция саттва-гуны, сущностно проявленной в виде читты. Оно было бы очевидно, если бы ты постарался разобраться, что же такое гуны, прежде чем верить в разные математические и соционических модели, описывающие их проявления. Господь не благословляет на зло, но зло происходит. На практике осуществляется то, что соответствует законам мира (установленным Господом, да). Люди давно это заметили, и так родилась наука.

Каждый эзотерик говорит про этот путь сердца, который у каждого свой, и при этом не желает и слушать о логике Вед и описываемых в них законах. В Бхагаватам это обсуждается множество раз, один из самых ярких примеров - история Махараджа Притху. Также вещи, кажущиеся интуитивно понятными, и простые наглядные очевидные обьяснения далеко не всегда правильные. Тот преданный/плоскоземельщик аппелировал к тому, что вода морей и океанов не могла бы оставаться на поверхности шара и стекла бы вниз)) 

И помимо фальсифицируемости, очень желательно, чтобы оно имело хоть какую-то практическую ценность. Упор на технологии - это не примитивизм материалистической науки. Просто здравый смысл подсказывает, что если какой-то объект никак не влияет на другие, на что-либо в окружающем нас мире, то это равнозначно его несуществованию. 

Алферов говорил, что все, к чему сейчас приходит физика уже давно описано в Упанишадах Он это видит, преданные - нет, потому что он учёный - серьезно относится и готов изучать, а преданные - так... Веды не уже не актуальны, а пока не актуальны - на текущем уровне их понимания преданными 

ВИДЫ ЗНАНИЯ В ВЕДАХ 

Брихад Парашара Хора Шастра называется шастрой, но шастрой, ведическим священным писанием, она от этого не становится Это лишь название К Парашаре она тоже отношения толком не имеет)) 

Даршаны превратили в отдельные философии узколобые фанатики Это вообще свойственно людям Я не раз встречал, как "аюрведисты" объясняли все психические проявления и качества характера, как сочетание дош Даршаны не больше философия, чем математика или физика 

Все что может быть представлено научно, как в плане устройства общества, так и в вопросах личной жизни - должно быть представлено научно Остальное - опционально и предназначено для вайшнавов 

Интересно, например, посмотреть, почему Вишванатха в комментарии к 3 песне ШБ говорит, что преданные должны интересоваться кармой, гьяной и йогой 

НЕНАУЧНАЯ НАУКА

Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит про мнение историков. История - это не наука, равно как научными нельзя назвать философию, психологию или метафизику. Когда говорят "гуманитарные науки", не подразумевают строгости, соответствие критериям научности, систематическое развитие прикладных технологий. Это просто слова. Если непонятно, поищи про критерии научного знания и научный подход. В отношении истории можно иметь какое угодно мнение, если ты способен объяснить реальные факты, и (в идеале) экспериментально подтвердить свою гипотезу - как в случае с ледниковыми периодами. Наука=знание. Ничем кроме она не занимается. То, что вайшнавов не слишком интересуют мнения современных историков, вовсе не значит, что их не интересует наука. То, что на западе доминирует позитивизм, а в СССР основой был диалектический материализм (как продолжение материалистического идеализма Гегеля), никакого практического значения не имело. Все в итоге приходили к одним и тем же представлениям и описывали их тоже одинаково. 

По истории и археологии - у нас нет специалистов в этих областях. Поэтому нет ни знаний, ни материальных артефактов. Как тут можно что-то интерпретировать? Но да, это не главное. История и археология интересует лишь историков и археологов, всем остальным нужны технологии, повышающие качество жизни. И если они есть в Ведах - все без проблем примут Веды. Вот только пока у нас их нет, о чем я и писал в том документе по ссылке. 

С психологией та же ситуация, как с суперструнами и бозонами Хиггса. Они не наблюдаемы и абсолютно не понятны интуитивно. Их не объяснишь на пальцах. Если наука может работать со столь абстрактными концепциями, на основе лишь косвенных проявлений, и постепенно добирая необходимые экспериментальные наблюдения и практические техники, то и с психологией сложности не возникнет. 

Существует то ли 12, то ли 20 классических дхарма-шастр и под сотню более современных, но от того не менее популярных и значимых плюс, многочисленные описания в Пуранах и Итихасах и везде оно описывается по разному, в большей или меньшей степени потому что варнашрама относительна, она целиком завязана на изменчивую материальную природу, на квалификацию людей.

Все гуманитарные науки - это лишь собрание техник когда они строго опираются на научные принципы - тогда они работают, иначе - это превращается в алхимию с множеством разных теоретических представлений и даже какими-то методиками, но которая, в отличии от химии, не научна т.е. это разница между технологией и наукой, и между поиском истины и эзотерическо-мистической демагогией. Я не хочу отбросить эту сферу, напротив, я хочу превратить ее в науку.

С психологией та же ситуация, как с суперструнами и бозонами Хиггса. Они не наблюдаемы и абсолютно не понятны интуитивно. Их не объяснишь на пальцах. Если наука может работать со столь абстрактными концепциями, на основе лишь косвенных проявлений, и постепенно добирая необходимые экспериментальные наблюдения и практические техники, то и с психологией сложности не возникнет. 


ПРОТИВОРЕЧИЯ С НАУКОЙ 

Самый цитируемый аргумент противников креационизма говорит о том, что если мы найдем зайца в докембрии, то да, это опровергнет существующие представления. Но дальше они часто говорят, что одна находка (пусть и крайне маловероятная сама по себе, так как условия, при которых могут сохраниться до нас кости тех же динозавров, крайне неординарны, поэтому так мало находок и много отсутствующих звеньев) ничего не решит. Потому что надо будет опровергать/пересматривать ещё климатологию, геологию и кучу других научных представлений, которые лишь в совокупности придают всей этой теории научную значимость. 


Абиогенез - это раздел науки, где занимаются исследованием процессов появления на Земле живых организмов с присущих им функциями Это группа представлений, а не конкретная теория, ее нельзя утвердить Иначе бы пансмермия там не была значимой гипотезой (а у нее хватает доказательств) Размножение черенкованием и тп указывают на то, что джив, желающих воплотиться всегда больше, чем доступных для них тел, и если ты создаёшь приемлемое тело - его тут же резервирует джива Тут ещё уместно вспомнить про деление элементарных частиц и моделирование ИИ Вообще, классная тема)) 

Индрагопа - я не знаю, но вроде это вполне конкретный вид букашек, они в 20 главе 10 песни, если мне не изменяет память, фигурировали. Они очень маленькие, но их много и они достаточно заметные, поэтому они служат хорошим понятным примером незначительных существ. Но вот "черви", кусающие зародыш в 3 песне - это всего лишь кишечная палочка. В большом количестве она вызывает вагинальный бактериоз, и эти бактерии могут проникать сквозь плацентарный барьер и приводить к нарушениям в развитии плода, даже до мозга добираются. В малом - просто причиняют боль. Если сопоставить толщину кожи и размеры все становится очень наглядно. А ещё внешне они очень похожи на червей )) - первая ссылка из Гугла и фото из Вики. Сам санскрит говорит лишь про маленькие живые существа, этим терминам именуются и мелкие жучки и червяки. Это как пример научности шастр и недостатков отсутствия их интерпретации. Про гекзаатомы - когда-то я об этом думал и даже приходил к ответам, сейчас не помню )) Ответы-то помню, но всю доказательную базу - нет. Поэтому проще сказать не знаю. Без доказательств нет смысла в ответах - вдруг, я ошибался, как проверить? Но из смежной темы - соответствие одного нашего года суткам полубогов приводит нас к принципиальной разности энергетических уровней/скорости протекания всех физических процессов. Иначе говоря, берём СТО и получаем для возможной временной разницы в 360 раз относительную скорость на доли процента отличающуюся от скорости света, что в свою очередь практически невозможно для массовых объектов. Напрашивающийся выводы - какие-нибудь легкие частицы вроде нейтрино, которые сами по себе крайне сложно детектируются. Ну и сверхвысокие частоты тоже не облегчают распознавание. Это все, как ты понимаешь, к теме пустой Луны. Временное смещение автоматически приводит нас к теории относительности. 

Чтобы было понятнее: все, что как-то влияет на наш мир и на нашу жизнь - проверяемо. Поэтому и карма, и тонкое тело, и все остальное может быть экспериментально подтверждено. Просто потому что они влияют на что-то. Но преданные не доходят до продумывания экспериментов, так как не верят по настоящему в шастры. Не верят, что в них описывается объективная реальность. Описывается умными знающими людьми, поэтому, чтобы понять - надо немного подумать. 

В итоге, если ломается телефон, целиком и полностью построенный по принципам такой плохой современной науки - мы несём его в гарантию. А если какие-то методы из шастр не дают результата и обещания не выполняются - ну так и должно быть, на все воля Кришны. 

Никто серьезно не пытается даже понять то, о чем говорится в шастрах. А без элементарного понимания - да, эксперименты кажутся невозможными, потому что даже, что проверять - непонятно)) И самое печальное, что такое отношение касается духовных вещей в той же степени, что и материальных. Преданные не получают ответа от Кришны и продолжают называть свою деятельность садханой. Это не садхана, это глупость и лицемерие. 

Духовный опыт всегда проявляется внешне через анубхавы и с уровня бхавы (когда опыт можно в полной мере называть духовным, а не материальным аспектом видьи) может непосредственно влиять на материю бхакти и опыт не зависят от шраддхи согласно описаниям как Рупы Госвами (5 могущественных анг), так и Шрилы Прабхупады (обжигающий огонь) 

Душа - расика, та, кто испытывает, понимает и воспринимает элементарная логика в примере с китайской комнатой показывает, что понимание не возникает из совокупности механических операций, поэтому вот у нас отдельная категория 
можно называть не душой, а субъектом восприятия, если кому не нравится религиозный подтекст, суть от этого не меняется а вот утверждения шастр про качества души - да, это доказать сложнее, но вовсе не невозможно про Бога - аналогично Веданта определяет Брахман, как изначальный источник мироздания никто из учёных не против этой идеи - что у вселенной есть причина они описывают это состояние сингулярностью, что по сути есть акцентирование недвойственной природы Брахмана и ещё раз - бхакти не завязана на вере (в привычном смысле этого слова) вера нужна лишь для садханы, так как, чтобы любая практика принесла результат, нужны внимательное отношение и постоянство, и именно это обеспечивается убежденностью, верой 

Утверждения Вед можно проверить все, что влияет - проверяемо, я это уже объяснял нельзя проверить то, что ты не понимаешь но ты и пользоваться тем, что не понимаешь, не можешь потому что тебе лишь что-то кажется, но ты на самом деле не знаешь и не уверен - в этом случае применение такого "знания" практически всегда будет приводить к катастрофам да, и есть какие-то вещи, которые не влияют, наподобие географии Кимпуруша-варши - так какое тебе до них дело? квантовая механика изучает те же самые законы кармы в элементарном виде их проявления и у них неплохо получается, несмотря на Кали-югу.

----------

